# who rides in a 16.5 inch saddle?... how tall are you?



## Bowen4Horses (18 April 2009)

basically what it says in the title... if you have a 16.5inch saddle that fits you, how tall are you? how long are your legs? how big is your bum? etc

i've been looking for a wintec 2000 in 17" for a while, but have yet to find a BARGAIN. however, i've found one in 16.5" (for £90!)... my old saddle was 16.5 and seemed to fit ok (i'm 5'4", and usually fairly petite - except am preggers and porky at the mo). 
is it silly of me to think i can get away with a 16.5? is that a kid's size? 

worst case scenario... would it be ok as a temporary saddle?


----------



## Murphy88 (18 April 2009)

I have a 16.5 wintec, and it fits me fine. I'm 5'6", and pretty slim (size 10) - er, and fairly normal size legs and bum (I think!) .

I'd have thought you would fit fine - I wouldn't consider 16.5" kids size, but that could be because my previous saddle was 15", so anything bigger than that seems huge.


----------



## saalsk (18 April 2009)

I have a 16" saddle, I'm 5'2" and weigh about 50kg (size 10/12)

Can't say I have ever noticed a real difference in using a 16, 16.5 or 17 really, but maybe that is just me ?


----------



## 0ldmare (18 April 2009)

I ride in a 16.5 inch saddle. I'm size 8 and 5ft 4' and it fits me fine. But I do think it varies according to the make. I had a saddle that came with a horse which was 16.5 inch too and that nearly crippled me - my legs just wouldnt fit behind the knee roll no matter what I did to my stirrups. So I would say try it and see, after all you should be able to resell it easy enough


----------



## HayleyandBob (18 April 2009)

i have a 17.5" but im similar sizes to you all and its fine 
	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. i have a wintec 2000 17.5" with cair for sale 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 what would you call a bargain?


----------



## jumptoit (18 April 2009)

Somewhere about 5ft 6 ish (not much bigger I don't think) - I also ride in my little brothers 15.5" wintec and manage too!


----------



## debsflo (18 April 2009)

my daughter is 15 size 10 and 5 foot 4.saddle fits her well.her horse is 15hh middleweight mare quite short coupled and saddler thinks any longer would be uncomfortable for horse.


----------



## rocketdog69 (18 April 2009)

I'm 5'6 nd a half and weigh over 11 nd half stone and both my saddles are 16" and I fit in them nicely!

I think it depends on the make of saddle.  Both mine are Michela Leng saddles (now Strada).


----------



## Vicky4567 (18 April 2009)

I have a brand new 16.5 inch brown leather narrow saddle for sale if anyone is after one!!!


----------



## EllieK (18 April 2009)

I'm size 8 and 5ft 11" and ride in a 16.5" dressage saddle


----------



## ladyt25 (18 April 2009)

I'm 5'6 and have a 16" on my 14.2hh pony (he's semi-retired but still gets out most weeks!). Not sure it's the height that's the issue though, more the size of your arse! hehe. Seriously, if you're comfortable in it then go for it.


----------



## Abbeygale (18 April 2009)

I'm 5'6" ish and am a size 8 / 10 and ride in a 16.5" saddle on the pony.  I think that you should be fine - but it does depend on the saddle itself TBH - as others have said. 

THe saddle i have is a working hunter type saddle and has quite a flat open seat, so it isn't a problem for me to wriggle around in it a bit. 

x


----------



## marinitagsd (18 April 2009)

I have a Jeffries Falcon 17" for my 16.2 and a Harry Dabbs Jaguar 16" for my 15.3. I weigh just under 8 stone and 5'3"
A saddle should fit BOTH the rider and the horse hence why I have two.
Hope this helps
Anita
x


----------



## xoxstacexox (18 April 2009)

i have a 16.5'' saddle on my pony cos shes short backed - im 5ft9


----------



## Mithras (18 April 2009)

Size 8 and 5 feet 1.  I think a lot of people ride in saddles too big for them because 17" or bigger is standard and people think a smaller saddle will make their horse look odd.


----------



## AlexThe Arab (19 April 2009)

Depends on the style of the saddle and the width/depth of the seat.

I'm 5'8" size 8/10 and ride a short backed Arab in an Ideal 16.5" straight cut GP - very comfy


----------



## saddlesore (19 April 2009)

Hats off to you all - i dont know how you manage lol!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm 5'8" and really struggle to ride in anything smaller than a 17 1/2! That said i'm quite leggy so its a'legs wont fit behind the knee rolls' issue for me rather than bum size lol


----------



## fornema (19 April 2009)

Im 5'4'' and ride in a 16 1/2" and find it to big lol im size 8 but it will be fine for you


----------

